# Books I May be able to pick up?



## DatFlow (Apr 25, 2008)

Can someone point me in the right direction of maybe some books I can read on the background of TSD, maybe some information the the grandmaster's life(lives?). And some background information the some of the basic forms, moves, etc... I see many many of you know allot about the art, and I'm really intrested in learning about all this.. (i've learned quite abit just by reading posts on the forum, but books would help allot..)

Thanks


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Apr 25, 2008)

Hwang Kee's books are first on the list I was told to look into.
Kang Uk Lee's book is much more affordable, but not as accurate as many of the more experienced masters here and elsewhere will tell you.

Len Losik has some books I have never read. Len comes under a lot of fire from some of the guys on other boards but I cannot confirm or discount his accuracy or authenticity. He seems like a fairly nice guy if you ask me, but I dont do history or biography. I practice. Thats all. 

It all starts to get too political for my taste after a while.


----------



## Master K (Apr 25, 2008)

I would highly recommend the following:

Tang Soo Do / Soo Bahk Do: Volume 1 by Hwang Kee  
Published Feb. 1978 English Version

It has been re-published in 1995.  I believe you can order it from a number of places one of them being Asian World of Martial Arts (AWMA).

That's an interesting comment on Kang Uk Lee's book that I have never heard before.  If you do not mind, please elaborate.


----------



## DatFlow (Apr 25, 2008)

Taiji_Mantis said:


> Hwang Kee's books are first on the list I was told to look into.



Do you know where I can grab these books? Amazon, Borders and Barnes and Nobles do not carry it...


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 26, 2008)

DatFlow said:


> Do you know where I can grab these books? Amazon, Borders and Barnes and Nobles do not carry it...


http://www.awma.com/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/9068.htm


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 26, 2008)

The above link also has the books by WTSDA Gm Shin which would be great for you.


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Apr 26, 2008)

> That's an interesting comment on Kang Uk Lee's book that I have never heard before.  If you do not mind, please elaborate.



I wish I could be more specific as to my source, but I dont recall exactly. I used to visit other TSD boards, and I recall at least twice where Master Lee's book was brought up. There seems to be little dispute over his ability, but beginning with his history of martial arts in Korea, to his animal representations and symbolisms for the classical hyung, there was all sorts of "I dont know where he got this from" and "that isn't accurate."

Now, please bear in mind that these comments were made over a year ago by individuals that I do not claim any affiliation with and whom I will not name publicly. Also bear in mind that a lot of these conversations degenerated into name-calling and arguing. If you would like more information, PM me, and perhaps I can pinpoint some specific examples logged in the history of one board or another. I'm just not willing to drag anyone through the mud. What I should have said to be more clear was "not as accurate as some of the more so called "_experienced_" masters *may *tell you." I don't know how accurate it is or isn't. Personally, I liked the book!


----------



## DatFlow (Apr 26, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> http://www.awma.com/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/9068.htm



Holy balls!  on the price there!  This one's gunna be decisive..


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 26, 2008)

The history and animal representations in the Kang Uk Lee book might not be to everyones taste. The forms part(most of the book) is very good and can help you once you reach the pyung ahns. Good value book just for the forms.


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Apr 27, 2008)

> The history and animal representations in the Kang Uk Lee book might not be to everyones taste. The forms part(most of the book) is very good and can help you once you reach the pyung ahns. Good value book just for the forms.



I couldn't agree more. This book can be found on amazon for as little as five bucks! And the step by step images are very clear. It is a superb reference guide to be certain.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 28, 2008)

As everyone has said, the first two books on your list should be:

*Tang Soo Do Soo Bahk Do Volumes 1 & 2* by Hwang Kee.  
your best resource for these, honestly should be e-bay.  If you buy directly from the federation, they will cost you over $100 each.  Same with most of the independent suppliers.  You can sometimes find them on e-bay for much cheaper.

In terms of a bit less expensive books,

*Tang Soo Do* by Kang Uk Lee  Also the same one mentioned by the others.  I have used this as a reference for forms many times.  It is great because it is compact and has a wide range of forms in it.  I can't vouch for accuracy, but there are definately some differences between the history and symbology sections from some other stuff.

*Complete Tang Soo Do Manual* by Ho Sik Pak  This one also has two volumes.  The second is for higher belts, but has a lot more history and background.  The first one is more basic, obviously.  My only complaint with these books are the set-up.  They are based solely on the belt requirements for that organization.  So you have to figure out at what rank the material you want to learn about it taught at.    Pretty affordable though.

*History of the Moo Duk Kwan* by Hwang Kee  This is the Moo Duk Kwan's official take on the history of the organization.  Historically a VERY important book.  I think it is only available through the federation.

A bit more expensive...

*Authentic Tang Soo Do* by Chun Sik Kim  A GREAT reference all around.  Just like all of these, it is written from its organization's perspective, so be careful when you take the stuff back to your school.  Expensive though.  To get it, you can either try e-bay or the International Tang Soo Do Federation website.

Some things to stay away from....

Young Kil Song's videos....they may be good for whatever organization he's a part of and he is an excellent martial artist, but there are huge differences in his forms from what I have ever seen.

Len Losik....I have never met the guy and he may be a great martial artist, but honestly, I would stay away from any book in which the author cannot spell the name of his art in its native language.  His book *Tang Soo Do: A Question and Answer Book* attempts to write the words "Tang Soo Do" in hangul on the front cover, but in fact, it is just gibberish....a bunch of meaningless symbols.  Also, if you look at his publishing history, he seems to be an academic, and I'm sure that academic publications are great....but he has a huge range of martial arts publications on a number of different styles and areas.  It is difficult to believe that one man has the background and expertise to publish on so many organizations with whom he is not officially associated (particularly referring to the Moo Duk Kwan (Soo Bahk Do organization)).  If anyone has seen any good recommendations on his work, please let me know.

In terms of TSD books, that's about all I know of.  There are some more videos and pamphlets out there, but as far as I can tell, these are the "leaders."  If you find any other credible, solid sources, please let me know!


----------



## Master K (Apr 29, 2008)

Taiji_Mantis,

I know what you are referencing now.  All I can say is that Kang Uk Lee didn't do anything that Hwang Kee didn't do with the animal representations in his book.  With regard to the history, the issue seems to be the USSBDMDK company line on the creation of the Chil Sung hyungs.  Kang Uk Lee stated they were invented in the 1980s while the USSBDMDK company line is 1952.

If I could only choose two books I would choose the following in this order:

*Tang Soo Do / Soo Bahk Do: Volume 1* by Hwang Kee  

*Tang Soo Do: The Ultimate Guide to the Korean Martial Art* by Kang Uk Lee  

Like others have mentioned if I was involved with the World Tang Soo Do Association, then I would also puchase Jae Chul Shin's books.  If I were involved in the International Tang Soo Do Federation, then I would also purchase Chun Sik Kim's book.  The same goes for Ho Sik Pak.  Those books are dedicated to students within their organizations.  Otherwise those books aren't as helpful as the two listed above.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 29, 2008)

Here are some quick links if interested

Tang Soo Do (Soo Bahk Do) (Hardcover)  Hwang Kee
Tang Soo Do: The Ultimate Guide to the Korean Martial Art - Kang Uk Lee
Complete Tang Soo Do Manual: From 2nd Dan to 6th Dan, Vol. 2  Ho Sik Pak
VHS - Tang Soo Do: Self Defense Techniques  Ho Sik Pak
DVD - Basics of Tang Soo Do, Volume 1 - Chun Sik Kim
Tang Soo Do Basics: 1 (Hardcover) - Chun Sik Kim
Traditional Tang Soo Do (Paperback)  Jae Chul Shin


----------

